# Texturen erstellen



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

Wie erstelle ich Texturen und kachelbare Texturen für 3D-Modelle mit PS? 

Warum können 3D-Programme keine *TGA-Files verwenden, die mit 32 Bit/Pixel erstellt wurden sondern nur mit 24 Bit/Pixel?


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Zu kachelbar bitte einfach mal im Forum suchen. Nahtlos ist glaube ich ein gutes Stichwort. Wurde jedenfalls schon oft gefragt.

Mit welchem 3dProgramm arbeitest du bitte? Cinema4d kann 32Bit auf jeden Fall verwenden.

Ach ja: Um welche Art von Texturen handelt es sich? Sonst versuch es mal mit einfachen Spiegelungen. Damit bekommt man meist recht gute Ergebnisse.

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

@ShadowMan
THX für die Antwort

Ich arbeite mit gmax und Plasma. 



> Ach ja: Um welche Art von Texturen handelt es sich? Sonst versuch es mal mit einfachen Spiegelungen. Damit bekommt man meist recht gute Ergebnisse.


Es handelt sich um einfache Texturen (ka wie die gerade heißen) aber keine Bump Maps oder ähnliches. 
Wie meinst du das mit der einfachen Spiegelung? 



> Zu kachelbar bitte einfach mal im Forum suchen. Nahtlos ist glaube ich ein gutes Stichwort. Wurde jedenfalls schon oft gefragt.


Da habe ich was gefunden.


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Mit Spiegelung meine ich folgendes (ich hoffe man versteht es so):
--W
M*M*M
--W

Erläuterung: Das dicke M in der Mitte ist unser Ausgangsbild. Dieses Spiegel ich nach rechts und nach links. Da das M symmetrisch ist, erhalte ich logischerweise dort auch ein M. Danach spiegel ich das Bild nach oben und nach unten. Dort erhalte ich dann logischerweise ein W.
So lässt es sich auch mit einer Textur machen.

In der Bildverarbeitung wird genau dieses Verfahren verwendet um Bilder zu erweitern, da diese bei einer Randbehandlung eines Filters (z.B. SNN oder Gauß) zu wenig Punkte besitzen. Logisch bei einer 3x3 Maske denke ich mal.
(aber das nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt)

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Mamphil (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi!


			
				blue lord hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum können 3D-Programme keine *TGA-Files verwenden, die mit 32 Bit/Pixel erstellt wurden sondern nur mit 24 Bit/Pixel?


Ich rate einfach mal: 
...weil 3d-Programme für die Anzeige am Bildschirm optimiert sind und entsprechend im rgb-(24bit-)Farbraum arbeiten. 32bit sind soweit ich weiß immer für den CMYK-Farbraum, also für den Print-Bereich.

Mamphil


----------



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

Ja, das habe ich soweit verstanden. 

Aber was ist mit X?

XWX
M*M*M
XWX


@Mamphil
thx


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Dezember 2004)

Denk doch einfach mal drüber nach  

Lösung:
M nach unten spiegeln und dann nach rechts oder zuerst nach rechts und dann nach unten. In beiden fällen wäre das Ergebnis ein W.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

> Denk doch einfach mal drüber nach


Ups, 
da hab ich garnet drangedacht. 



> Lösung:
> M nach unten spiegeln und dann nach rechts oder zuerst nach rechts und dann nach unten. In beiden fällen wäre das Ergebnis ein W.


thx


----------



## blue lord (13. Dezember 2004)

Zu meiner ersten Frage zurück. 

Ich habe im Forum Beiträge über kachelbare Texturen gefunden. Aber über das eigentliche Erstellen habe ich nichts gefunden. 
Wie erstellen die Grafiker bei Spielefirmen ihre Texturen? 
z.B. Mittelaltertexturen für ein Fantasyspiel


----------

